# ECAY STACK



## #dragon# (Jan 14, 2011)

hi guys

has any one used an eca stack then added yohimbe hcl 10 mg if so how was it .

Is it safe to use this stack.

did it work for you,

i am just after some feedback from guys who have used the stack,


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

#dragon# said:


> hi guys
> 
> has any one used an eca stack then added yohimbe hcl 10 mg if so how was it .
> 
> ...


I have ran an EC stack and it was great. Clen is better tho. I have read up on yohimbe along with EC and it has little to no extra benefit mate. Ephedrine is better than yohimbe.


----------



## #dragon# (Jan 14, 2011)

thanlks


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

None of the above is safe Op, Puts obvious strains on your heart, CNS etc!

and some find the ECA stack addictive! be careful

drum


----------



## #dragon# (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the replys guys

I think i might try using the eca for one day then switch to the yohimbe then back to the eca to see how that works,(alternate the two)


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

It's fine stacking them together mate. A lot of people do with good success.


----------

